# Bunny doesn't smell very good!



## BlitzensmyBunny (May 21, 2004)

When I first got my Bunny he did not smell bad...But recently he has been seeming to have gas and really bad smellingpellets. Everyone in the house has been saying "he didn't used to smelllike that"....The vanilla seems to help urine (thanks Buck)....but whatelse can I do for my poor stinky Blitzen ?

P.S. I didn't know that Bunnies can fart!


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 21, 2004)

*BlitzensmyBunny wrote: *


> P.S. I didn't know that Bunnies can fart!


Trust me, Blitzensmybunny. They do! 

I found out the hard way!!! lol!


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 21, 2004)

Bunnies can FART?!? hahahah really? Megan has never farted!! She sneezed once, but hasn't farted....eeew lol Bunny Flatulance!


----------



## AmberNBuns (May 21, 2004)

The Pet Stores carry a product called bi-odor thatyou squirt into their water. I used it for a while, but (IMO)it's a bit expensive. It seemed to work though.


----------



## phx_punk_girl (May 21, 2004)

i think any animal can and doesfart. it has to do with the digestive track.

maybe something in his diet is making it stink?


----------



## Buck Jones (May 21, 2004)

I'm not so sure they can have flatulence becauseexcess gas in their system can be extremely dangerous and uncomfortablefor them. I may be incorrect, but I would look for anothersource(s) of the foul odor you are experiencing, if is not diarrhea orcaked on feces. Check genitals and the glands along sidegenitals, the two slit-likeorifices to the left andright, wherein is houseda scenting substance bunsuse to "mark" their territories. They rarely, if ever, needcleaning, but it might be worth a look.

If you can find nothing more to account for the foul odor, I wouldsuggest a veterinary visit. Rabbits simply don't smell bad tohumans for the most part.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (May 21, 2004)

What are you feeding the little one? Surely something in it's diet mustbe giving it gas, don't you think? That's the way it works with us. Toomany fruits or treats, if you're going that route. 

Perhaps it's time to change pellets? What type of pellets do you use?


-Carolyn


----------



## BlitzensmyBunny (May 21, 2004)

Kaytee Supreme Fortified daily formula, timothyhay, every once in a while he will get oats, fresh mint, or carrots (ormaybe on a extra special occasion fruit).

It's not like he stinks horribbly or anything just every once inwhile we get a whiff of something, like when we are holding him. Thereason why we think it is gas is cause it smells like his poops. Idon't know maybe it isn't gas. But I do know he didn't used to seem to"fart".


----------



## Carolyn (May 21, 2004)

Kaytee...There Ya Have It, My Friend!

Switch to Heinold, Purina, Nutreena, or Blue Seal or whatever otherkind of feed a breeder would give and you'll find an end to yourproblem.

-Carolyn


----------



## BlitzensmyBunny (May 21, 2004)

What?!?! Kaytee bad for bun bun? Thanks for telling me...But why is it bad?


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 21, 2004)

*BuckJones wrote: *


> I'm not sosure they can have flatulence because excess gas in their system can beextremely dangerous and uncomfortable for them.
> 
> Buck


Oops! I standcorrected! :shock:

Sherman exhibits a foul odor every now and then, and we justassumed it was gas. Not sure now the cause of it.


----------



## Carolyn (May 21, 2004)

BlitzensMom,

Because it has a lot of sugar and chemicals in it. 

I agree with the things that Buck says, and I certainly think you should follow his advice. 

I have no faith in Kaytee because I have heard many of rabbits havingproblems when fed the Kaytee diet. Once these people changed feeds,their rabbit's health improved. Kaytee is like candy for rabbits. It'stasty, but doesn't provide the properly balanced nutrition that theyrequire. 

I would suggest you just try a different feed for 3 weeks and see if you notice a difference. 

That's merely a suggestion. 

Take what you like and leave the rest.

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (May 22, 2004)

I'm not so sure they can have flatulence ...iswhat I wrote above. You ladies might be quite correct, but Ihave never smelled rabbit flatulence in the years that I've ownedrabbits. I've smelled foul cecotropes, dirty bums, diarrhea,and strong scent gland mucus, but the odors all were caused by somespecific problem and not just flatulence.

I've been able to find a couple of references for treating rabbits withexcess gas(Bloat), like Simethicone or bicarbonate of soda.Other sources recommend not feeding cabbage because it causes too muchgas, which, for some reason, is implied in my estimation, cannot simplybe "bled" off by farting. One has to treat the conditionproactively, it would appear.

It's an interesting question and one I am in the process of researchingright now. Wish Pam Nock were around. She'dprobably have the definitive word on it.

Buck

P.S. Just found a medical reference to a, "rabbit passing gas,"therefore, you ladiesmay be quitecorrectabout what you are experiencing, and I have led asheltered, fortunate and odorless life with my buns,heretofore. LOL


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 22, 2004)

Buck, the more I think about this, themore I'm convinced that you're correct in your assumption.I've read tons of literature about gas being fatal in buns and/orcausing extreme bloat and discomfort. In that literature thebuns required veterinary and medicinal assistance in order to alleviatethe problem.To me, that _would_ imply that they can'trelease the gas on their own.


----------



## BlitzensmyBunny (May 22, 2004)

Thank you so much for your kind reply about Kayteefood! I had no idea! I mean I heard that stuff with seeds and corn werebad....oh well I will just try changing his diet soon! 

Again thank you very much for taking the time for explaining to me Carolyn!

And thank you Buck for looking it up!


----------



## Carolyn (May 22, 2004)

"I'm no expert on flatulence, but as far as I'm aware, rabbits do indeed 'break wind." -Pamnock


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 22, 2004)

Carolyn, thanks for coordinating a clarification on this.

Pamnock, thanks for your expertise "a la usual (pronounced with a French accent)"!


----------

